# Happy Birthday Hilltroll



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

Happy Birthday to you

Happy Birthday to you

Happy Birthday dear Hilltroll

Happy Birthday to you


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Happy birthday!

BTW, that song is copyrighted. At least you only put the lyrics, though.


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

Kopachris said:


> Happy birthday!
> 
> BTW, that song is copyrighted. At least you only put the lyrics, though.


lol, I sing it to my own tune


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Yes indeed


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Oink oink oink!


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

Happy Birthday Hilltroll :trp:


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

And many more years of Ben and Jerry's, Hilltroll!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

That shameless fishing for 'happy birthday' wishes has worked out well. Thanks, folks.

:cheers:


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

Hope you have a fun day today Hilltroll!


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

'Appy Birthday! :cheers:


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

:cheers: Happy Birthday, Hilltroll :cheers:


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday :tiphat:


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday Hilltroll!









Have a great day


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> That shameless fishing for 'happy birthday' wishes has worked out well. Thanks, folks.
> 
> :cheers:


Patience is its own reward. Happy Birthday Hilltroll


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Well, I'll wish Hilltroll a happy birthday too!


----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

Happy birthday, wish you all the best.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Happy birthday, Hilltroll! 

You are really not a "troll" at all, or at least not of the internet kind, I enjoy your contributions to TC!

Have a great day :tiphat: ...


----------

